# I fell backwards into heels into forums...



## kbsmith (Jun 18, 2015)

And... everyone laughed as I tried stupidly to introduce myself.

_But they cannot see you! They cannot hear you. S_peaking as she walks to the kitchen.

I punched my mobile home through a light pole with the sound of crying cats like chorus synthesizer.

I stand a ghost waving signals at the sky, hoping someone will hear me, but no one ever does.

So I set to building a sky that responds.

A god, I will build

Said the people.

Then they all died .1 My name is Keith

thanks for welcoming me into your phlegm


----------



## TKent (Jun 18, 2015)

Keith, my phlegm welcomes you with open... Ew. Let's try that again. Keith, we are SO excited to have you here!


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 19, 2015)

:shock:  (_Reaches over, turns off autocorrect in inebriated mobile device...).  (_Cautious salutary wave hello.)


----------



## musichal (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Keith!  Welcome to WF!  Once you make ten valid posts you become a full member.  Then you can set an avatar, a signature and begin to start your own threads.  If you have questions, ask a mentor (our names are in purple and mentor is written just above our avatars).  Look forward to getting to know you;  it's a fun place!


----------



## PiP (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Keith,

Greetings from my little corner of cyberspace! What is your tipple - prose or poetry?


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm fond of anyone who can mention phlegm in their introductory post. Well done, and welcome.


----------



## kbsmith (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the welcoming committee of parades and salutations. Though I do dearly wish for strippers next time. 

@Darkkin
If you type quietly the light from your phone will show me the contours of your face.

@PiP
I like prose and poetry, especially when they're terrifyingly neither.
I like to think of my writing as a bastard child who is often kicked and chained to ceiling fans that rotate at dizzy pace, 
he runs in circles to keep from being strangled by the twisting, knotting cruelty.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 22, 2015)

Phlegm. Ahem. 

Welcome, KBS. Hope you like it here.


----------



## TKent (Jun 22, 2015)

Strippers? Did someone say strippers?


----------



## Snowflake (Jun 28, 2015)

TKent said:


> Strippers? Did someone say strippers?





Ok, I had to laugh out loud at this one.
  Didn't see it coming, but it's early for me; I wake up at the crack of noon. 
  Newbie here... and usually quiet. 
 This was my backdoor introduction.


----------



## TKent (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Snowflake, should we be worried that it took a conversation about strippers to bring you out of the woodwork? LOL! Just kidding (although I do find myself gravitating to these kinds of threads!) So glad you are here and stepped out  of your comfort zone to say hello!!  Welcome!!


----------



## Snowflake (Jun 28, 2015)

TKent said:


> Hey Snowflake, should we be worried that it took a conversation about strippers to bring you out of the woodwork? LOL! Just kidding (although I do find myself gravitating to these kinds of threads!) So glad you are here and stepped out  of your comfort zone to say hello!!  Welcome!!



Thanks for the welcome TK.  "Read my hips."  I'm not a stripper, but I bet it'd be fun to write about one!.  
I just uploaded a painting I made as my icon. I don't know if it's visible (the site said it didn't upload but I see it next to my name). Hmm...
I don't resemble the painting one iota,  or even two iotas. 
Do you (or does anyone else) see the painting?  A blond with long hair.


----------



## kbsmith (Jun 28, 2015)

Ladies, I think we're all forgetting who the star stud of this thread really is:
*drumroll* 

me. :afro:
honorable mention: the poor soul that died huffing furniture stripper because he saw it on a forum. He got higher than snowflakes in east Africa


Oh, and welcome Snowflake.


----------



## Snowflake (Jun 28, 2015)

kbsmith said:


> Ladies, I think we're all forgetting who the star stud of this thread really is:
> *drumroll*
> 
> me. :afro:
> ...



Thank you for the welcome, KB.  It was a bit rude of me to address the "stripper" comment before welcoming you,
but I still don't know up from down on this  site and am really scared about inadvertently breaking a rule and being thrown
 off into cyberspace, into the cold, cruel unknown, to suffer an agonizing loneliness for eternity with no inkling on how to
write worth a damn,  and using run-on sentences forever and ever... maybe, eh, or maybe not -- time will tell.  

Lastly, drum rolls should always be followed by rim-shots.  So... RIMSHOT!!!


----------



## TKent (Jun 28, 2015)

Too funny!


----------



## kbsmith (Jun 29, 2015)

Drumroll

Jut run on through the depths of darkest nothing, because comfort waits ahead.
I'm not mad that youd paid more attention to the strippers than wed expected. Just don't breathe it in, huff it: her *. 

He'll eat them from your skin then laugh, because it's so * funny to hear you shriek in his basement beneath his venting tulips. 

Rim shot!v just joking! Everything's aok.


----------

